# Για τους ιδιοκτήτες και την εκπροσώπηση των φόρουμ (SBE et al)



## SBE (Jun 3, 2013)

Το ζήτημα του αν ένα ιντερνετικό φόρουμ είναι φορέας και ποιον εκπροσωπεί είναι τόσο παλιό όσο τα ιντερνετικά φόρουμ. Πριν καμιά δεκαπενταετία κάποιοι είχαν πάρει μέρος σε κάποιο συνέδριο ως εκπρόσωποι μιας ιντερνετολίστας που ήμουνα μέλος και κόντεψε να γίνει τρίτος παγκόσμιος στη λίστα όταν μας το ανακοίνωσαν (κατόπιν εορτής). Και τότε το συνέδριο ήταν στην Ελλάδα, που εμένα μου λέει ότι μόνο στην Ελλάδα νομίζουμε ότι τα φόρουμ είναι κάτι σαν σύλλογοι, άποψη που ενισχύεται όταν ακούω να μιλάνε για τους "Έλληνες μπλόγκερ" και τη "μπλογκόσφαιρα", λες και είναι σωματείο ή λες και υπάρχει κάποια ομοιομορφία ή ομοφωνία σε όσους ασχολούνται με αυτά. 

Προσωπικά δεν αισθάνομαι ότι με την εγγραφή στη Λεξιλογία αποδέχτηκα να είμαι μέλος κάποιου σωματείου, ούτε επέλεξα ή βρήκα έτοιμους εκπροσώπους της ομάδας αυτής. Και υποθέτω ότι όπως σε όλα τα φόρουμ, οι συντονιστές είναι αλτρουϊστές εθελοντές που αφιερώνουν λίγο χρόνο για κάτι που τους ενδιαφέρει, κι η πόρτα είναι ανοιχτή για όλους. 

Επομένως δεν μπορεί ένα φόρουμ να συμμετέχει, να διοργανώνει ή να εκπροσωπείται, εκτός αν αλλάξει τη δομή του και γίνει σύλλογος, οργάνωση κλπ. Μπορούν βεβαίως ιδιώτες να μοιράζονται την εμπειρία τους από το φόρουμ, να διοργανώνουν εκδηλώσεις σαν ιδιώτες κλπ κλπ. 

Αυτές είναι οι δικές μου απόψεις για τη λειτουργία των ιντερνετομάγαζων, που στηρίζονται σε εμπειρίες που κοντεύουν εικοσαετία. Και με βάση αυτές με παραξένεψε που είδα _συνδιοργάνωση Λεξιλογία_ στην ανακοίνωση, αλλά δεν έχω πια τη μαχητικότητα που είχα προ 15ετίας για να ξεκινήσω τρίτο παγκόσμιο για το ζήτημα και δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι και τίποτα κρίσιμο ή με μεγάλη βαρύτητα για μένα. Ίσως αν ήμουνα μεταφράστρια εργαζόμενη εν Ελλάδι να με απασχολούσε περισσότερο.


Η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2013)

SBE, το φόρουμ μπορεί να μην είναι σύλλογος, είναι όμως μια οντότητα, μια κοινότητα -μικρή ή μεγάλη, το μέγεθος δεν μας ενδιαφέρει-, και ως τέτοια αποτελείται από μέλη που μοιράζονται κάτι κοινό· στην ουσία τον χώρο που προσφέρει το μέσο. Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κανείς επίσημος ή ανεπίσημος φορέας, σύλλογος ή σωματείο για να διοργανώνει κάτι. Το φόρουμ, σαν κοινότητα, εκπροσωπεί τουλάχιστον την διαχείρισή του, αν όχι και τα μέλη του.


----------



## rogne (Jun 3, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Το φόρουμ, σαν κοινότητα, εκπροσωπεί τουλάχιστον την διαχείρισή του, αν όχι και τα μέλη του.



Σίγουρα όχι τα μέλη του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2013)

SBE said:


> Το ζήτημα του αν ένα ιντερνετικό φόρουμ είναι φορέας και ποιον εκπροσωπεί είναι τόσο παλιό όσο τα ιντερνετικά φόρουμ


Φυσικά και είναι φορέας. Αν σε βρίσει ή σε συκοφαντήσει κάποιος, σε κάποιον θα στραφείς να διαμαρτυρηθείς και εναντίον κάποιου θα στραφείς νομικά, αν χρειαστεί. Κάθε οντότητα έχει υπεύθυνο σύμφωνα με τον νόμο, π.χ.



SBE said:


> Προσωπικά δεν αισθάνομαι ότι με την εγγραφή στη Λεξιλογία αποδέχτηκα να είμαι μέλος κάποιου σωματείου, ούτε επέλεξα ή βρήκα έτοιμους εκπροσώπους της ομάδας αυτής.


Πώς λέγεται αυτό; Straw man argument; Προφανώς και δεν γράφτηκες σε σωματείο. Αποδέχτηκες όμως ελεύθερα να συμμετέχεις στο φόρουμ σύμφωνα με τους δημοσιευμένους κανόνες του.



SBE said:


> Και υποθέτω ότι όπως σε όλα τα φόρουμ, οι συντονιστές είναι αλτρουϊστές εθελοντές που αφιερώνουν λίγο χρόνο για κάτι που τους ενδιαφέρει, κι η πόρτα είναι ανοιχτή για όλους.


Η πόρτα είναι ανοιχτή για όλους που αποδέχονται τους κανόνες του. Δεν είναι ανοιχτή π.χ. για σπάμερ ή συκοφάντες ή υβριστές ή τρόλους...



SBE said:


> Επομένως δεν μπορεί ένα φόρουμ να συμμετέχει, να διοργανώνει ή να εκπροσωπείται...


Φυσικά και μπορεί. Κάθε συλλογικότητα μπορεί να αναλαμβάνει διάφορες πρωτοβουλίες, μέχρι και λαχνό να βγάζει :) (προβλέπονται όλα αυτά, από τον Αστικό Κώδικα).



rogne said:


> Σίγουρα όχι τα μέλη του.


Σίγουρα όχι, εκτός αν (για να συνεχίσω στο μοτίβο της SBE) υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο στις προδιαγραφές του.

 Όχι, μην σπεύσετε να κοιτάξετε, δεν υπάρχει τίποτε τέτοιο. 

Ίσα ίσα, στις προδιαγραφές (και στην καθημερινή πρακτική) της Λεξιλογίας είναι να μην μιλάνε ούτε οι διαχειριστές εκ μέρους των μελών του, ούτε καν εκ μέρους του συνόλου της διαχειριστικής ομάδας. Πολύ σπάνια εμφανίζονται ανακοινώσεις της διαχειριστικής ομάδας, με την ταυτότητα των Λεξιλόγων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως δεν εννοούσα ότι το φόρουμ εκπροσωπεί τις απόψεις των μελών του, πρώτα απ' όλα γιατί αυτό προϋποθέτει διάφορα πράγματα, όπως εκλογές και κοινή άποψη σε βασικά σημεία. Το φόρουμ εκπροσωπεί σίγουρα το βασικό πλαίσιό του, στο οποίο ανήκει η βάση δεδομένων του και κατ' επέκταση τα γραπτά των χρηστών. Δηλαδή εκπροσωπεί χοντρικά το περιεχόμενό του, την θεματολογία του και την κατεύθυνση των χρηστών. Αλλά επειδή όλα αυτά θέλουν ανάλυση, είναι παρεξηγήσιμα και δεν θέλω να μπλεχτώ σε τέτοια συζήτηση, το αφήνω εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2013)

Eλλη, δεν έχω πρόβλημα να πει κάποιος ότι συμμετέχει σε κάτι με την ίδιότητα του διαχειριστή/ ιδρυτή/ μέλους κλπ. Για να συμμετέχει όμως σαν εκπρόσωπος των άλλων μελών, θα πρέπει να ζητηθεί η έγκριση των μελών. Αυτή δεν είναι αυτόματη, εκτός αν με την αίτηση εγγραφής σου έρχεται ένα κείμενο με τους όρους που λένε ότι με την εγγραφή αυτόματα δέχεστε κλπ κλπ.

Αυτός ήταν άλλωστε κι ο λόγος που στο άλλο φόρουμ που αναφέρω είχαμε τρίτο παγκόσμιο. Γιατί εμφανίστηκαν σαν εκπρόσωποι του φόρουμ σε συνέδριο ένας που ήταν μέλος για λιγότερο από χρόνο, ένα μέλος που δεν συμμετείχε ιδιαίτερα στο φόρουμ και ένας που συμμετείχε στο φόρουμ σαν παρατηρητής για να μαζέψει υλικό για την έρευνά του και δεν συμμετείχε στις συζητήσεις. Κανένας από τους τρεις δεν ήταν ιδρυτής, μοδεράτορας ή έστω παλιό μέλος και δεν ανακοίνωσαν προκαταβολικά την πρόθεσή τους στο φόρουμ. Ακραία περίπτωση, ίσως, αλλά όχι απίθανη, αφού συνέβη.

ΥΓ το πιο πάνω το έγραψα πριν δω τι συζήτηση του δόχτορα και του rogne κλπ και το παραθέτω όπως το εγραψα γιατι νομίζω ότι ξεκαθαρίζει τις δικές μου απόψεις περί ιντερνετ, οι οποίες έιναι προφανώς αντίθετες με του δόχτορα (αλλά εγώ δεν ζω Ελλάδα, ούτε χρησιμοποίησα ποτέ φόρουμ στην Ελλάδα, οπότε ίσως δεν το βλέπω από τη σκοπιά των Ελλήνων).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 4, 2013)

SBE said:


> Eλλη, δεν έχω πρόβλημα να πει κάποιος ότι συμμετέχει σε κάτι με την ίδιότητα του διαχειριστή/ ιδρυτή/ μέλους κλπ. Για να συμμετέχει όμως σαν εκπρόσωπος των άλλων μελών, θα πρέπει να ζητηθεί η έγκριση των μελών.


Να σου πω, δεν κάθησα να το σκεφτώ, αλλά μου φαίνεται μάλλον αυτονόητο πως όταν λέμε ότι "το φόρουμ Τάδε οργανώνει κάτι" εννοούμε "οι διαχειριστές του φόρουμ Τάδε οργανώνουν κάτι". Πώς θα ήταν ποτέ δυνατόν να το κάνουν όλοι οι χρήστες;

Το πιο σχετικό παράδειγμα που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι το φόρουμ Ispania.gr που είμαι μέλος και που κατά καιρούς οργανώνει διάφορες εκδηλώσεις. Αν στις εκδηλώσεις αυτές μιλήσει κάποιος "εκπρόσωπος του φόρουμ" είναι για μένα προφανές ότι εκπροσωπεί τους διαχειριστές του και όχι τα μέλη του. Όπως είπες κι εσύ, δεν είναι σωματείο, όπου όταν υπογράφεις αποδέχεσαι ότι θα σε εκπροσωπούν τα όργανα της διοίκησης. Εδώ αποδέχεσαι μόνο τους κανόνες συζήτησης, κάνεις απλώς _χρήση _του χώρου.

Επειδή δεν παρακολούθησα λεπτομερειακά τη συζήτηση, αν τυχόν συνέβη κάποια στιγμή κάποιος διαχειριστής του φόρουμ να μίλησε με τέτοιο τροπο που να άφησε να εννοηθεί ή να είπε σαφώς ότι εκπροσωπεί όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ, τότε πράγματι ήταν άστοχο, και η παραπάνω παρατήρησή μου περιττή. Αν όμως δεν συνέβη αυτό, τότε δεν βλέπω κανένα πρόβλημα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Επειδή δεν παρακολούθησα λεπτομερειακά τη συζήτηση, αν τυχόν συνέβη κάποια στιγμή κάποιος διαχειριστής του φόρουμ να μίλησε με τέτοιο τροπο που να άφησε να εννοηθεί ή να είπε σαφώς ότι εκπροσωπεί όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ, τότε πράγματι ήταν άστοχο, και η παραπάνω παρατήρησή μου περιττή. Αν όμως δεν συνέβη αυτό, τότε δεν βλέπω κανένα πρόβλημα.


Όχι μόνο δεν συνέβη (ούτε θα 'ταν ποτέ δυνατόν να υπάρξει τέτοιος ισχυρισμός) κάτι τέτοιο, αλλ' αντιθέτως ειπώθηκε ότι στη Λεξιλογία ακόμη και η μεμονωμένη άποψη ενός και μόνου μέλους μετρά διότι έχει ισότιμη δυνατότητα δημοσιοποίησης.


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2013)

> Να σου πω, δεν κάθησα να το σκεφτώ, αλλά μου φαίνεται μάλλον αυτονόητο πως όταν λέμε ότι "το φόρουμ Τάδε οργανώνει κάτι" εννοούμε "οι διαχειριστές του φόρουμ Τάδε οργανώνουν κάτι". Πώς θα ήταν ποτέ δυνατόν να το κάνουν όλοι οι χρήστες;


Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, εγώ είμαι της πολύ παλιάς ιντερνετικής σχολής, τα φόρουμ, οι λίστες κλπ δεν έχουν ιδιοκτήτες και οι διαχειριστές είναι υπηρέτες των μελών, και δεν αμείβονται ούτε επωφελούνται από την εθελοντική τους εργασία. Και από την άλλη, τα φόρουμ δεν είναι εταιρίες, σωματεία ή γενικώς νομικά πρόσωπα, επομένως δεν τα εκπροσωπούν, όχι μόνο τα μέλη αλλά ούτε οι διαχειριστές. Για να πεις ότι αντιπροσωπεύεις το φόρουμ θα πρέπει να έχει προηγηθεί ψηφοφορία των μελών. Το ξέρω ότι αυτή η άποψη είναι μάλλον ρομαντική και αφελής. Επίσης δεν θεωρώ ισοδύναμες τις φράσεις:
το φόρουμ Τάδε οργανώνει κάτι
οι διαχειριστές του φόρουμ Τάδε οργανώνουν κάτι
Αυτά για τη συζήτηση. 
Στην πράξη τώρα, σχετικά με το συνέδριο, δεν έχω καμιά αντίρρηση γιατί είμαι σίγουρη ότι όσοι συμμετείχαν ξεκαθάρισαν κάθε παρεξήγηση (αν π.χ. κάποιος νόμιζε ότι η Λεξιλογία είναι κάτι άλλο, τον διόρθωσαν), γιατί η εκδήλωση είχε σχέση με τη θεματολογία του φόρουμ κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2013)

SBE said:


> Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, εγώ είμαι της πολύ παλιάς ιντερνετικής σχολής, τα φόρουμ, οι λίστες κλπ δεν έχουν ιδιοκτήτες και οι διαχειριστές είναι υπηρέτες των μελών, και *δεν αμείβονται ούτε επωφελούνται από την εθελοντική τους εργασία.*


Για να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι: όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι στο εγχείρημα «Λεξιλογία», είτε είναι διαχειριστές είτε απλά μέλη κλπ συμμετέχουν εδώ εθελοντικά *και δεν αποκομίζουν κανενός είδους κέρδος*, με την εξαίρεση της διασκέδασης και της διεύρυνσης (ελπίζω :)) των πνευματικών και γνωστικών τους οριζόντων. Εξηγούμαι για να μην παρεξηγούμαι και για να μην αφήνουμε και υπονοούμενα να πλανώνται στον αέρα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2013)

SBE said:


> Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, εγώ είμαι της πολύ παλιάς ιντερνετικής σχολής,* τα φόρουμ δεν έχουν ιδιοκτήτες* και οι διαχειριστές είναι υπηρέτες των μελών, και δεν αμείβονται ούτε επωφελούνται από την εθελοντική τους εργασία.


Είναι δυνατόν ένα φόρουμ να μην έχει ιδιοκτήτες; :blink: Εννοείται ότι οι διαχειριστές υπηρετούν τα μέλη (αυτό είναι άσχετο με το θέμα μας) και δεν αμείβονται για την εθελοντική τους εργασία (κι αυτό επίσης είναι άσχετο με το θέμα μας), αλλά το φόρουμ έχει οντότητα κι επομένως και εξωδιαδικτυακή παρουσία, βραβεύεται καμιά φορά (οπότε η ιδιοκτησία του παραλαμβάνει το βραβείο για όλα τα μέλη), διατηρεί (και δεν είναι υποχρεωμένο να διαγράψει) αναρτήσεις μελών που επιθυμούν να αποχωρήσουν (ακόμη κι αν διαγραφούν από μέλη) και πολλά άλλα. Ένα φόρουμ το εκπροσωπεί ο ιδιοκτήτης του — απλούστερο και πιο συγκεκριμένο δεν γίνεται. Το ότι ένα μέλος μπορεί να νιώσει κάποια στιγμή πως ένα φόρουμ έχει πάψει να τον/την εκφράζει για τον οποιονδήποτε λόγο, δεν σημαίνει ότι φταίει το φόρουμ ή ότι δεν έχει δικαίωμα επιλογών το φόρουμ (με τις όποιες συνέπειες για το ίδιο).


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2013)

Ζαζ, εγώ το βρίσκω λογικότατο το να μην έχει ένα φόρουμ ιδιοκτήτες. Ιδρυτές μπορεί να έχει.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ζαζ, εγώ το βρίσκω λογικότατο το να μην έχει ένα φόρουμ ιδιοκτήτες. Ιδρυτές μπορεί να έχει.


Κάνεις λάθος. Η συντήρηση του φόρουμ έχει έξοδα. Αυτοί που επωμίζονται τα έξοδα είναι οι ιδιοκτήτες (που μπορεί να είναι οι ιδρυτές, μπορεί και όχι αποκλειστικά αυτοί), αφού προφανώς τα μέλη δεν πληρώνουν συνδρομή. Σε μεγάλα διεθνή τεχνικά φόρουμ με εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες μέλη, πληρώνουν ακόμα και μισθούς στους συντονιστές ώστε να ασχολούνται full-time. Εκείνα βέβαια έχουν και έσοδα, από διαφημίσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ζαζ, εγώ το βρίσκω λογικότατο το να μην έχει ένα φόρουμ ιδιοκτήτες. Ιδρυτές μπορεί να έχει.


ΟΚ τότε, δεν μιλάμε για "ρομαντική και αφελή άποψη", αλλά για έλλειψη επαφής με την πραγματικότητα. Το κόστος τού φόρουμ θα το επιβαρύνεται το κοελικό σύμπαν, να υποθέσω...


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2013)

Ναι, είμαι εντελώς εκτός πραγματικότητας και ζω σε παράλληλο σύμπαν. 
Βλέπεις έπεσα για ύπνο όταν τα φόρουμ φιλοξενούνταν ακόμα δωρεάν στα πανεπιστήμια και ακόμα και δεν έχω ξυπνήσει. 

ΥΓ Αν οι ιδιοκτήτες της Λεξιλογίας το επιθυμούσαν, εγώ ευχαρίστως θα πλήρωνα συνδρομή (και θα μπορούσε η συνδρομή να είναι εθελοντική, όπως στη Wikipedia). Αλλά εννοείται ότι θα απαιτούσα να βλέπω αποδείξεις των εξόδων και ισολογισμό. Και να ψηφίζω για τις αποφάσεις.


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2013)

ΥΓ Και υποθέτω μέσα σε όλα αυτά θέλετε να με πείσετε ότι κανένας δεν κάνει τίποτα από μεράκι και ενδιαφέρον;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 5, 2013)

SBE, με εκπλήσσεις. Είναι δυνατόν να μην έχει ιδιοκτήτη κάτι που έχει α) έξοδα, β) νομική ευθύνη για οποιονδήποτε λόγο και γ) κεντρική διαχείριση; Υπάρχουν κάποια λίγα φόρουμ που δεν έχουν ιδιοκτήτη με την κλασική έννοια, και η διαχείριση, τα έξοδα και η νομική ευθύνη είναι μοιρασμένα σε όλα τα μέλη, εξίσου. Αλλά αυτά, ουσιαστικά, είναι φόρουμ με συνδρομή, που τα μέλη αποτελούν μετόχους, με ό,τι συνεπάγεται αυτό. Αν κάποιος κάνει μήνυση σε ένα φόρουμ -μακριά από μας-, γιατί ο Χ χρήστης έγραψε το Υ πράγμα ή δημοσίευσε το Ζ παράνομο υλικό, αυτός που θα κυνηγήσουν είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης, όχι ο αόρατος χρήστης Χ. Αυτό ασχέτως με το αν δικαστικά βρεθεί ο ιδιοκτήτης να έχει νομική ευθύνη ή όχι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2013)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Και υποθέτω μέσα σε όλα αυτά θέλετε να με πείσετε ότι κανένας δεν κάνει τίποτα από μεράκι και ενδιαφέρον;


Όταν κάποιος ξοδεύει χρήματα (οι ιδιοκτήτες του φόρουμ) και διαθέτει ατελείωτο χρόνο (οι ιδιοκτήτες και οι συντονιστές) χωρίς να εισπράττει τίποτα, τι άλλο εκτός από "μεράκι και ενδιαφέρον" λέγεται αυτό;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 5, 2013)

SBE said:


> Βλέπεις έπεσα για ύπνο όταν τα φόρουμ φιλοξενούνταν ακόμα δωρεάν στα πανεπιστήμια και ακόμα και δεν έχω ξυπνήσει.



Άρα δεν ήταν αυτόνομα φόρουμ. Ήταν φιλοξενούμενα των πανεπιστημίων, που μάλλον θα πλήρωναν το λογαριασμό... για λογαριασμό τους. 
Αλλά μπορεί να λέω και ανακρίβειες. Ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος.

Εκείνο όμως που με εκπλήσσει στ' αλήθεια είναι η απορία σου αν οι Λεξιλόγοι κάνουν ό,τι κάνουν από μεράκι και ενδιαφέρον.
Από τι άλλο θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2013)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Αν οι ιδιοκτήτες της Λεξιλογίας το επιθυμούσαν, εγώ ευχαρίστως θα πλήρωνα συνδρομή (και θα μπορούσε η συνδρομή να είναι εθελοντική, όπως στη Wikipedia). Αλλά εννοείται ότι θα απαιτούσα να βλέπω αποδείξεις των εξόδων και ισολογισμό. Και να ψηφίζω για τις αποφάσεις.


Μα από πού προέκυψε θέμα συνδρομής, θα τρελαθούμε τελείως; Όλοι εδώ κάνουν το κέφι τους, το μεράκι τους, σε ένα χώρο όπου οι μεταφραστές αφιερώνουν μόνο χρόνο για να βοηθήσουν συναδέλφους τους, πώς το λένε δηλαδή; Επειδή εσύ, SBE, ήσουν συντονίστρια πριν διακόσια χρόνια σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ με άλλο αντικείμενο σε άλλο χώρο με άλλους συμμετέχοντες και με άλλο κοινό, κάθεσαι τώρα και λες ένα σωρό ανακρίβειες και παρατάμε κι εμείς τις δουλειές μας να σου απαντήσουμε. Ε, εγώ δεν έχω άλλο χρόνο να διαθέσω, πάω να βοηθήσω κανέναν άνθρωπο που θέλει βοήθεια. Και όλη αυτή η συζήτηση πάει για τη Χωματερή.


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2013)

Παλ, διαφωνώ με τη μεταφορά, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς είσαι στο μόουντ δεν συζητάω, και δεν πρόκειται να με ακούσεις. 
Η συζήτηση προέκυψε γιατί ο Νίκελ ρώτησε αν θέλουμε να συμμετέχει η Λεξιλογία σε εκδηλώσεις. Είπα την άποψή μου, η οποία για όποιον δεν την κατάλαβε είναι:
_Όχι. Τα φόρουμ δεν μπορούν να συμμετέχουν ή να διοργανώνουν εκδηλώσεις εκτός αν έχει αποφασιστεί αυτό απο τα μέλη. Όσοι ασχολούνται με αυτά μπορούν να κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν σαν ιδιώτες και να μοιράζονται την εμπειρία που έχουν από την ενασχόληση με το φόρουμ._ 

Προφανώς η άποψή μου δεν άρεσε και το ρίξατε στις ειρωνείες (Ζαζ, για σένα μιλάω κυρίως) και στο ντε και καλά να μου αλλάξετε γνώμη. Ναι, θεωρώ ότι η συζήτηση είναι για πέταμα, όχι για την άποψή μου αλλά για την αντίδρασή που είδα. Η άποψή μου δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει, κι αν δεν σας αρέσει, ας μην τη ζητάγατε. Αφού τη ζητήσατε, θα την πω. Και θα πω και κάτι άλλο: το ζήτημα είναι ηθικό κι όχι νομικό: από τη στιγμή που κάποιος _διευκολύνει_ κάτι συλλογικό, χωρίς διευκρίνίσεις ότι είναι ιδιωτικό/ συνδρομητικό μαγαζί, δεν είναι ιδιοκτήτης του ή εκπροσωπός του. Πείτε με ρομαντική ή ηλίθια, το ίδιο μου κάνει. 

ΥΓ1 Δεν ήμουν κάποτε μοντερέιτορ σε φόρουμ, τώρα είμαι. 
ΥΓ2 Ο νόμος στο ΗΒ, Έλλη, λέει ότι άμα ο μοντερέιτορ δεχτεί παράπονο για κάποιο μήνυμα και σβύσει το επίμαχο μήνυμα δεν έχει καμία άλλη ευθύνη. Στην Ελλάδα δεν ξέρω τι λέει.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2013)

SBE said:


> Προφανώς η άποψή μου δεν άρεσε και το ρίξατε στις ειρωνείες (Ζαζ, για σένα μιλάω κυρίως) και στο ντε και καλά να μου αλλάξετε γνώμη.


Εγώ δεν ειρωνεύτηκα την άποψή σου για τη συμμετοχή των φόρουμ σε εκδηλώσεις, αλλά την εντελώς εκτός πραγματικότητας θέση ότι τα φόρουμ δεν έχουν ιδιοκτήτες. Το ότι πιστεύεις σε μια μορφή φόρουμ που δεν ανταποκρίνεται στη διεθνή πρακτική, αυτό είναι δική σου υπόθεση. Τα μέλη φυσικά και δεν εκπροσωπούν το φόρουμ. Αλλά οι ιδιοκτήτες ενός φόρουμ δεν παύουν να είναι ιδιοκτήτες του, με όλα τα δικαιώματα που αυτό συνεπάγεται.

ΥΓ Και δεν μιλώ μόνο για την ελληνική πραγματικότητα, έχω υπάρξει Manager από το 2006 για κάποιο καιρό στο techsupportforum.com.


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2013)

Ζαζ, κάθε φορά που κάποιος διαφωνεί μαζί σου τα ίδια λες. Απλά αυτή τη φορά στο επισήμανα. 
Ναι γουστάρω να πιστεύω ό,τι μου αρέσει και το γιατί το έχω εξηγήσει επαρκέστατα. Αν σου φαίνεται ουτοπικό, δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να συμφωνήσεις, αλλά μπορείς να το πεις με πολύ καλύτερο τρόπο. 
Από τη στιγμή που δεν λέω ότι ο ήλιος βγαίνει από τη Δύση ή ότι το 17 είναι ζυγός αριθμός, είναι εμφανές ότι δεν είμαι για δέσιμο.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ζαζ, κάθε φορά που κάποιος διαφωνεί μαζί σου τα ίδια λες. Απλά αυτή τη φορά στο επισήμανα.
> Ναι γουστάρω να πιστεύω ό,τι μου αρέσει και το γιατί το έχω εξηγήσει επαρκέστατα. Αν σου φαίνεται ουτοπικό, δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να συμφωνήσεις, αλλά μπορείς να το πεις με πολύ καλύτερο τρόπο.
> Από τη στιγμή που δεν λέω ότι ο ήλιος βγαίνει από τη Δύση ή ότι το 17 είναι ζυγός αριθμός, είναι εμφανές ότι δεν είμαι για δέσιμο.


Τουλάχιστον εγώ έχω την αρχή να ασχολούμαι με τις τοποθετήσεις, όχι με τα πρόσωπα. Επίσης, κανείς δεν σου αρνείται να πιστεύεις ό,τι σου αρέσει. Ούτε σου είπα πως είσαι για δέσιμο (δεν έχω τέτοια εξειδίκευση) — απλώς ότι διαφωνώ πλήρως. Ε, θα το κάνω με καλύτερο τρόπο στο εξής.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2013)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ2 Ο νόμος στο ΗΒ, Έλλη, λέει ότι άμα ο μοντερέιτορ δεχτεί παράπονο για κάποιο μήνυμα και σβύσει το επίμαχο μήνυμα δεν έχει καμία άλλη ευθύνη. Στην Ελλάδα δεν ξέρω τι λέει.



Αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο Χ διαβάσει κάτι που θεωρεί δυσφημιστικό για τον εαυτό του, στην περίπτωση που κάνει μήνυση, θα την κάνει στο φόρουμ. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, αυτός που θα διωχθεί δεν είναι σύσσωμη η κοινότητα αλλά οι ιδιοκτήτες του φόρουμ· ούτε καν οι moderators. Τέτοια πράγματα έχουν συμβεί στο παρελθόν.


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2013)

Έλλη, είπα πιο πάνω στο 21 κάτι, μη με βάζεις να το επαναλάβω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2013)

Αυτό που είπες στο #21 είναι άσχετο. Αν κάτι είναι σβησμένο, δεν μπορεί να σου κάνει μήνυση κάποιος. Αν το αφαιρέσεις μετά την μήνυση δεν απαλάσσεσαι. Και δεν είναι ΗΒ-Ελλάδα, παντού το ίδιο συμβαίνει.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2013)

SBE said:


> _Όχι. Τα φόρουμ δεν μπορούν να συμμετέχουν ή να διοργανώνουν εκδηλώσεις εκτός αν έχει αποφασιστεί αυτό απο τα μέλη. Όσοι ασχολούνται με αυτά μπορούν να κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν σαν ιδιώτες και να μοιράζονται την εμπειρία που έχουν από την ενασχόληση με το φόρουμ._


Οι Ποδηλάτ-ισσ-ες οργανώνουν κάθε χρόνο διάφορες εκδηλώσεις ως φόρουμ, μία από τις οποίες η Ποδηλατοπορεία. Το ίδιο κάνει και το Ρεμπέτικο Φόρουμ και είμαι σίγουρη ότι αν ψάξω κι άλλο, θα βρω κι άλλα. Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις που έχω υπόψη μου, όλες οι εκδηλώσεις γίνονται με πρωτοβουλία της ομάδας που λειτουργεί το εκάστοτε φόρουμ

Τώρα για τα νομικά, αυτά που λες περί ευθύνης κλπ δεν ισχύουν ούτε στην Αγγλία. Το αντίθετο, ο μοντ ευθύνεται όσο και ο χρήστης επειδή ο πρώτος επιτρέπει στο μήνυμα του δεύτερου να ανέβει. Στην Ελλάδα, οι σχετικές μηνύσεις κλπ απευθύνονται στους ιδιοκτήτες του φόρουμ και στη συνέχεια στους χρήστες.


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2013)

Παλ, δες την απάντησή μου στον Ζάζουλα πιο πάνω.
Όσα παραδείγματα και να μου δώσεις, δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξω γνώμη για διοργανώσεις και εκπροσώπηση. 
Εσύ θα αλλάξεις ομάδα άμα σου πω ότι οι άλλες είναι καλύτερες; Όχι. 
Γιατί σου φαίνεται τόσο δύσκολο το να δεχτείς ότι κάποιος έχει διαφορετική άποψη από σένα;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2013)

Αν είναι γνώμη, είναι σεβαστή (και _είναι_ σεβαστή). Αλλά από την αρχή παρουσιάστηκε ως η μοναδική αλήθεια («_Επομένως δεν μπορεί ένα φόρουμ να συμμετέχει, να διοργανώνει ή να εκπροσωπείται, εκτός αν αλλάξει τη δομή του και γίνει σύλλογος, οργάνωση κλπ_»), πράγμα που ΔΕΝ ισχύει.


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2013)

ΥΓ Ελπίζω τώρα να μην έρθουν ένας ένας όλα τα άλλα μέλη της Λεξιλογίας να μου πουν μια από τα ίδια παραδείγματα από άλλα γκρουπ κλπ γιατι η συζήτηση αυτή δεν είναι συζήτηση. 
Επιπλέον ελπίζω να αντιλαμβάνονται όσοι ανάλαβαν να μου υποδείξουν ότι έχω κάνει λάθος ότι με τον τρόπο που το έκαναν αποθάρρυναν και όποιον άλλο μπορεί να διαφωνεί με την εκπροσώπηση.


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2013)

Ζαζ, άσε τα παιχνίδια με τις λέξεις. Ναι, για μένα είναι "η μοναδική αλήθεια". Δεν διαπραγματέυομαι την άποψή μου στο ζήτημα αυτό. 
Είπα πουθενά ότι δεν υπάρχουν άλλες απόψεις;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 6, 2013)

Απλώς να επιβεβαιώσω το γεγονός ότι τα φόρουμ έχουν ιδιοκτητες, οι οποίοι επωμίζονται τα έξοδα (αν μη τι άλλο το κόστος του hosting, του domain name και ό,τι άλλο προκύψει, λόγου χάρη το αναγκαίο λογισμικό εκτός κι αν χρησιμοποιήσουν κάποιο από τα τσαμπατζίδικα), την νομική ευθύνη και την διαχείριση. 

Πώς ιδρύεται ένα φόρουμ; Ένας τουλάχιστον άνθρωπος αποφασίζει ότι θέλει να το κάνει και το κάνει: βρίσκει λογισμικό, επιλέγει ένα domain name και ένα server (μπορεί ίσως να τα βρει όλα αυτά "τσάμπα", ας πούμε να χώσει το φόρουμ στο σέρβερ της δουλειάς του επειδή έχει χώρο, στην πραγματικότητα όμως πάντα κάποιος, κάπου, πληρώνει). Ο άνθρωπος αυτός είναι ο founder, με την τεχνική έννοια - δηλαδή το ένα και μοναδικό άτομο που έχει την υψηλή διαχείριση του φόρουμ και έχει απόλυτη εξουσία πάνω σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους, διότι πολύ απλά είναι ο μόνος που έχει τα βασικά password, πρόσβαση στη βάση δεδομένων και προσβάσεις υψηλότερης βαθμίδας από όλους τους υπόλοιπους - διαχειριστές, συντονιστές και απλούς χρήστες (μπορεί π.χ. να διαγράψει έναν διαχειριστή, ενώ ο διαχειριστής δεν μπορεί να διαγράψει αυτόν).

Γίνεται αμέσως κατανοητό ότι το φόρουμ, αν και θυμίζει εξωτερικά μια χαλαρή κοινότητα που όλοι είναι ισότιμοι, στην πραγματικότητα είναι από τη φύση του (την τεχνική του φύση) μια άκρως ιεραρχική δομή, και μάλιστα δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να το αποφύγει κανείς αυτό. Γίνεται επίσης προφανές ότι αυτός που πληρώνει και αυτός που έχει την κεντρική διαχείριση, είναι και ο ιδιοκτήτης (μπορεί να είναι περισσότερα του ενός άτομα, μπορεί να είναι ένα μόνο άτομο, μπορεί να είναι ένα σωματείο ή μία εταιρεία). Ο ιδιοκτήτης αυτός μπορεί κάλλιστα να διοργανώσει μια εκδήλωση (ήδη έφερα παραπάνω το παράδειγμα του φόρουμ Ispania.gr, και η Παλάβρα έφερε κάποια παραδείγματα). Επίσης ο(ι) ιδιοκτήτης(ες) μπορεί(ούν) να μιλήσει(ουν) δημόσια, εκπροσωπώντας φυσικά μόνο τους εαυτούς τους - την ομάδα διαχείρισης του φόρουμ τάδε.

Αν αυτό μπερδεύει τους χρήστες, ας σκεφτούν ότι το φόρουμ Λεξιλογία είναι ένα πολιτιστικό καφενείο, όπου μαζεύονται διάφοροι και συζητούν, και δημιουργείται μια κοινότητα. Όμως ο χώρος δεν ανήκει στους θαμώνες του, ανήκει σε αυτόν που πληρώνει το νοίκι και το προσωπικό. Αυτός μπορεί να διοργανώσει μια εκδήλωση, είτε μέσα στο χώρο του είτε σε άλλους χώρους, μπορεί να κλείσει το μαγαζί αν θέλει, μπορεί να ζητήσει από τους θαμώνες να μην καπνίζουν και να μην φτύνουν στο πάτωμα, και μπορεί να πει τη γνώμη του σε μια δημόσια εκδήλωση ως "ιδιοκτήτης του Καφέ Λεξιλογία", και κανείς δεν θα σκεφτεί ότι παριστάνει τον εκπρόσωπο των θαμώνων του καφενείου του.

Καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά πως ένας απλός χρήστης, χωρίς τεχνική εμπειρία, μπορεί να παραπλανηθεί από τη χαλαρή δομή και από το γεγονός ότι οι διαχειριστές-συντονιστές προσπαθούν κατά κανόνα να δημιουργούν ένα φιλόξενο κλίμα και να αφήνουν χώρο για έκφραση σε όλα τα μέλη - αυτός είναι ο σκοπός τους άλλωστε, ένας ανοικτός χώρος συζήτησης. Δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι το φόρουμ "ανήκει στα μέλη του", και αυτό μπορεί να φτάσει να δημιουργήσει ακόμη και προβλήματα (ως διαχειρίστρια και ιδιοκτήτρια σε άλλο φόρουμ έχει χρειαστεί αρκετές φορές να το εξηγήσω αυτό στα μέλη).

Το παράδειγμα του καφενείου νομίζω ότι βοηθά να ξεκαθαρίσει λίγο τα πράγματα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2013)

SBE said:


> Επιπλέον ελπίζω να αντιλαμβάνονται όσοι ανάλαβαν να μου υποδείξουν ότι έχω κάνει λάθος ότι με τον τρόπο που το έκαναν αποθάρρυναν και όποιον άλλο μπορεί να διαφωνεί με την εκπροσώπηση.


Μάλιστα, τώρα έχουμε και κατηγορίες για μεθοδεύσεις απ' τη μεριά μας. Άντε να δούμε τι άλλο θ' ακούσουμε...



SBE said:


> Ναι, για μένα είναι "η μοναδική αλήθεια". Δεν διαπραγματέυομαι την άποψή μου στο ζήτημα αυτό.





Wikipedia said:


> A person with a god complex [...] may regard personal opinions as unquestionably correct.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2013)

ΟΚ, θα μου επιτρέψεις τουλάχιστον SBE να επισημάνω ότι εδώ και καμιά 15ριά ποστ έφερες την άποψή σου, που έγινε κατανοητή;

Θα μου επιτρέψεις, επίσης, να υπογραμμίσω ότι αυτό εδώ:



> Επιπλέον ελπίζω να αντιλαμβάνονται όσοι ανάλαβαν να μου υποδείξουν ότι έχω κάνει λάθος ότι με τον τρόπο που το έκαναν αποθάρρυναν και όποιον άλλο μπορεί να διαφωνεί με την εκπροσώπηση.



είναι _εξαιρετικά κατώτερο_ από τις γνώσεις και το προφίλ που βγάζεις, συνήθως;

Η συζήτηση που θέλεις και επιμένεις να κάνεις αφορά το αν ισχύει ή δεν ισχύει κάτι (που είναι θέμα νομικό) και το αν θα έπρεπε η όχι να ισχύει κάτι (που είναι θέμα θεωρητικό), αλλά δεν είναι αυτά που τέθηκαν αρχικά για συζήτηση. Είναι το θέμα που θέλεις να συζητήσεις εσύ και είσαι διατεθειμένη να συζητάς χωρίς να προσκομίζεις άλλα νεότερα στοιχεία ή επιχειρήματα πέρα από μια προσωπική σου εμπειρία και άποψη. Όλα σεβαστά όσο και άλλες προσωπικές εμπειρίες και απόψεις.

Η ερώτηση που έχει διατυπωθεί από τον Νίκελ είναι, περιληπτικά, η εξής: «Με δεδομένο ότι οι ιδιοκτήτες της Lexilogia θεωρούν ότι έχουν το δικαίωμα να..., ποια είναι η γνώμη σας;»

Έγινε κατανοητό ότι δεν θέλεις να απαντήσεις σε αυτό, επειδή απαντάς αρνητικά στην προηγούμενη ερώτηση. Μπορείς, σε παρακαλώ, να αφήσεις τη συζήτηση να εξελιχθεί και για όσους θέλουν να συζητήσουν το θέμα που έβαλες εσύ, και για όσους θέλουν να συζητήσουν το θέμα που έβαλε ο Νίκελ αντί να ανακατεύεις διαφορετικά πράγματα;

Edit: Δεν είχα δει το κείμενο της Μελάνης, είναι εξαιρετικά κατανοητό και σαφές για όποιον ξέρει να προσθέτει 1+1.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2013)

SBE said:


> Παλ, δες την απάντησή μου στον Ζάζουλα πιο πάνω.;


Την είδα και περιέχει λογικό σφάλμα, γι' αυτό σου απάντησα.


SBE said:


> Όσα παραδείγματα και να μου δώσεις, δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξω γνώμη για διοργανώσεις και εκπροσώπηση.
> Εσύ θα αλλάξεις ομάδα άμα σου πω ότι οι άλλες είναι καλύτερες; Όχι.
> Γιατί σου φαίνεται τόσο δύσκολο το να δεχτείς ότι κάποιος έχει διαφορετική άποψη από σένα;


Το δέχομαι ότι έχεις διαφορετική άποψη από μένα. Απλώς θέλω να δείξω ότι η άποψή σου είναι έωλη και δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα. Κατά τα λοιπά, είσαι ελεύθερη να πιστεύεις ότι ο Θρασύβουλος Βέροιας είναι καλύτερη ομάδα από τον Ολυμπιακό, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γι' αυτό.


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2013)

Μελάνη, αυτό που λέω εγώ είναι ότι π.χ. βοηθάς την κοινότητα να δημιουργηθεί και το κάνεις εθελοντικά και αφιλοκερδώς; Η κοινότητα δεν σου ανήκει. Δεν γίνεσαι αυτόματα εκπρόσωπός της. Το ότι μπορεί να αισθάνεται κάποιος που έβαλε την (εθελοντική, το τονίζω και πάλι) δουλειά και τα χρήματα, να νομίζει κάτι τέτοιο, είναι μεν φυσιολογικό, γιατί άνθρωπος είναι. Έχουμε δει βεβαίως τι γίνεται αν αρχίσει π.χ. ο μοντερέιτορ να διαγράφει αβέρτα γιατί τον έπιασε κρίση μεγαλομανίας. Και δεν είναι και τόσο περίεργος ο αλτρουϊσμός, το ιντερνέτ είναι γεμάτο πρωτοβουλίες που εξελίσσονται επειδή κάποιοι αφιερώνουν χρόνο και χρήμα για να προσφέρουν στους άλλους χωρίς καμία απαίτηση. 
Γι'αυτό είπα από την αρχή ότι άλλο η κοινότητα κι άλλο οι ιδιώτες. Οι ιδιώτες μπορούν να κάνουν ό,τι τους αρέσει, αρκεί να μην αφήνουν να εννοηθεί ότι εκπροσωπούν την κοινότητα.
Μ'άλλα λόγια, για μένα τα πιο κάτω δεν είναι ισοδύναμα και το πρώτο δεν υπονοεί το δεύτερο, νομίζω δεν χρειάζεται να εξηγήσω γιατί:
διοργάνωση: φόρουμ Λεξιλογία
διοργάνωση: διαχειριστική ομάδα φόρουμ Λεξιλογία

Επιπλέον, έχω επιφυλάξεις και με το δεύτερο, γιατί παρόλο που είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι μιλάμε για μια μικρή ομάδα, και πάλι χαρακτηρίζεται το σύνολο. Αν π.χ. άυριο αποφασίσει η διαχειριστική ομάδα να συμμετέχει στη διοργάνωση του συνεδρίου των οπαδών του Παναθηναϊκού (είχα βάλει αρχικά πολιτικό κόμμα, αλλά το άλλαξα σε κάτι πιο... θρησκευτικό), το φόρουμ θα χαρακτηρίζεται ως φόρουμ Παναθηναϊκών. 

Μερικές γενικές σκέψεις: γιατί σας τρομάζει τόσο η αναρχία συλλογικότητα; Ναι, το ξέρω ότι μήνυση μπορεί να φάει ο μοντερέιτορ κλπ, αλλά πρώτον αυτά γίνονται πολύ σπάνια και σε ακραίες περιπτώσεις (ας μην αρχίσουμε τώρα τα παραδείγματα) και δεύτερον, η ευθύνη είναι κι αυτή μέρος της προσφοράς. Αν κάποιος δεν θέλει τέτοιες ευθύνες δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να τις αναλάβει. Το ότι τις αναλαμβάνει δεν του δίνει το δικαίωμα να μιλάει για λογαριασμό των άλλων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2013)

Το Facebook μπορεί να διοργανώνει πράγματα ή όχι επειδή δεν εκπροσωπεί τoυς 1 δισεκατομμύριο χρήστες του;


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2013)

To Φεισμπουκ είναι ΑΕ κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2013)

Το μόνο που θα προσθέσω είναι ότι εγώ τουλάχιστον παύω να απαντάω στα επιχειρήματα της SBE επειδή θεωρώ ότι έχει όρεξη για στείρες αντιπαραθέσεις, κοινώς τρολάρει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2013)

Εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει τίποτα απ' όσα λέχθηκαν εδώ. Μόνο κάποια που διάβασα της Μελάνης κατάλαβα. Το διαγώνιο διάβασμα δεν βοηθάει σ' αυτό το νήμα. SBE, θα μου κάνεις ένα abstract, με την ουσία της διαφωνίας σου; Please.


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2013)

Kι εγώ πιστεύω ότι τρολάρει ο Ελληγενής, αλλά δεν το κάνω ζήτημα. 

ΥΓ Έλλη, όταν γράφτηκες στο Φέισμπουκ, δεν ήξερες ότι είναι κερδοσκοπικός οργανισμός (από τις ειδήσεις), δεν δέχτηκες σαν όρο εγγραφής όλα τα στοιχεία που δίνεις να είναι ιδιοκτησία του ΦΒ (αν θυμάσαι, είχε γίνει ζήτημα το ότι το Φέισμπουκ ήθελε το κοπιράιτ των φωτογραφιών) ή ότι μπορεί το ΦΒ να τα χρησιμοποιήσει για να σε φλομώσει στη διαφήμιση κλπ κλπ; Κι αυτό δεν ήταν ξεκάθαρο με το καλημέρα;
Από την άλλη αν αύριο ο Ζουκερμπέργκ πει ότι θέλει να γίνει αυτοκράτορας γιατί έχει 100 εκ οπαδούς και μιλάει εξ ονόματός τους, μπορεί να τον κλείσουν σε κανένα ψυχιατρείο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει τίποτα απ' όσα λέχθηκαν εδώ. Μόνο κάποια που διάβασα της Μελάνης κατάλαβα. Το διαγώνιο διάβασμα δεν βοηθάει σ' αυτό το νήμα. SBE, θα μου κάνεις ένα abstract, με την ουσία της διαφωνίας σου; Please.



Για να μην τα ξαναγράφω, νομίζω το 37 που είναι και πιο φρέσκο, τα συνοψίζει όλα όσα λέω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2013)

Μια απορία, SBE, γιατί εσύ σήμερα δίνεις ρέστα.

Ότι τα φόρουμ έχουν FAQ, θα το έχεις ακούσει φυσικά.

Στα τέσσερα χρόνια που είσαι εδώ και αυτές τις μέρες που εξακολουθείς να μιλάς για κάτι που δεν ισχύει για τη Λεξιλογία, έκανες καθόλου τον κόπο να το τσεκάρεις; Π.χ. εκεί που λέει, πάνω πάνω:

This site [...] [a]t present, it is owned and administered by *a group of twelve people* who wish to...

Έχεις διαβάσει προσεκτικά τα πολλά και διάφορα που λέει μετά;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 6, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μελάνη, αυτό που λέω εγώ είναι ότι π.χ. βοηθάς την κοινότητα να δημιουργηθεί και το κάνεις εθελοντικά και αφιλοκερδώς; Η κοινότητα δεν σου ανήκει. Δεν γίνεσαι αυτόματα εκπρόσωπός της.


Σαφώς, συμφωνούμε σε αυτό, το είπα κι εγώ άλλωστε, και το ίδιο έχουν πει όλοι οι προλαλήσαντες (τουλάχιστον όλοι όσοι αναφέρθηκαν στο θέμα της εκπροσώπησης).

Κατά τα άλλα σωστά τα λέει ο δόκτωρ, στα σχετικά με το φόρουμ που βλέπουμε κατά την εγγραφή μας διευκρινίζονται αυτά τα πράγματα (ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς, όροι χρήσης).


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2013)

Ωραία, ευχαριστώ, SBE, το ξαναδιάβασα (αλλά όχι διαγώνια αυτή τη φορά). 

Αν εσύ εννοείς ότι η εμφάνιση μπανερακίου που απάνω του γράφει Lexilogia σε διοργάνωση όπου μεταφραστές ενημερώθηκαν για π.χ. εργαλεία της μετάφρασης μπορεί να δώσει σε κάποιους την εντύπωση ότι το σύνολο των ανθρώπων που έρχονται και γράφουν εδώ, στο φόρουμ με το μπανεράκι, συντάσσονται με τις κακές κερδοσκοπικές πρακτικές (αν και εφόσον υφίστανται) μεταφραστικών γραφείων που επίσης συμμετείχαν στη διοργάνωση,
αν υπάρχει κάποιος που πιστεύει ότι όχι μόνο εγώ που είμαι ένας από τους ιδιοκτήτες αλλά και εσύ που έρχεσαι και γράφεις εδώ υπηρετούμε, με ένα μπανεράκι, άθελα ή ηθελημένα, άνομα αλλότρια συμφέροντα
αποκλείεται να αλλάξουμε, όσο και να συζητάμε εδώ, τη γνώμη αυτού του κάποιου. Ας μη χάσουμε άλλη ώρα, έχουμε καλύτερα πράγματα να κάνουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2013)

SBE said:


> To Φεισμπουκ είναι ΑΕ κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα.



Τώρα είναι ΑΕ κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα. Όταν ξεκίνησε ήταν μέσο δικτύωσης για πανεπιστήμια.

Όσο για το τι ανήκει σε ποιον, τα γραφόμενά σου ανήκουν σε σένα, η database όμως ανήκει στο φόρουμ. Από εκεί προκύπτει και το ότι δεν μπορείς να επεξεργαστείς μήνυμά σου, μετά το πέρας μισής ώρας -αν θυμάμαι σωστά.


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2013)

Τώρα αξιώθηκα να διαβάσω κι εγώ το νήμα αυτό (αλλά κυρίως το σχόλιο 37) και δεν βρίσκω τόσο εξωπραγματικές τις παρατηρήσεις της SBE. Είναι ασφαλώς υπερβολή να πούμε ότι η συμμετοχή της Λεξιλογίας σε μια εκδήλωση (έστω, με ένα μπανεράκι -και γιατί μπανερακίου και όχι μπανερακιού; ) αντανακλά στις χιλιάδες μέλη της, πολλά από τα οποία άλλωστε είναι ανενεργά, αλλά ασφαλώς αντανακλά στη διαχειριστική ή την ιδιοκτησιακή της ομάδα. Δεν ταυτίζει το φόρουμ με τους συνσυμμετέχοντες στην εκδήλωση, αλλά δείχνει κάποια συνάφεια με αυτούς. Φαντάζομαι ότι αν, αντί των μεταφραστικών γραφείων, συνσυμμετέχων ήταν κάποια εταιρεία με βαρύ όνομα, π.χ. Μάικροσοφτ (λέμε τώρα) μπορεί και να υπήρχαν έντονες αντιδράσεις από πολλά μέλη του φόρουμ που πιστεύουν στο ελεύθερο λογισμικό.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2013)

sarant said:


> Δεν ταυτίζει το φόρουμ με τους συνσυμμετέχοντες στην εκδήλωση, αλλά δείχνει κάποια συνάφεια με αυτούς.



Βεβαίως. Τη μετάφραση. Αν η Microsoft κάνει σύναξη για τη μετάφραση και μας καλέσει, θα προτείνω να πάμε. Αν κάνει η άλλη με το OpenOffice, το ίδιο. Αν μας φωνάξει ο ΣΜΕΔ, θα πάμε. Δεν θέλω να κάνω καταγγελίες εδώ και να πω πού *δεν* θα πάμε. Αλλά ζητάμε από τα μέλη μας, που θεωρούμε ότι έχουν υψηλότερο IQ από τα μέλη άλλων φόρουμ, (προσοχή στο ρόλο των κομμάτων — των κομμάτων της στίξης) να καταλάβουν πώς λειτουργούμε και να μην πρέπει να προσπαθούμε μια βδομάδα και άκρη να μη βγάζουμε.

Μπανερακίου > σε άλλο νήμα!


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2013)

Αν κάνει ημερίδα για τη μετάφραση ο Σύριζα; Η Νέα Δημοκρατία; Η Χρυσή Αβγή; Δεν μπορεί, κάπου θα πεις "να μην πάμε". Αλλά εγώ δεν είπα να μην πάει η Λέξι με τη Μάικροσοφτ, είπα ότι θα υπήρχαν έντονες αντιδράσεις από μέλη του φόρουμ που θεωρούν τη Μ. εχθρό του ελεύθερου λογισμικού.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2013)

Ε, μην κάνουμε και Reductio ad Hitlerum, άκου η Χρυσή Αυγή! Άσε που σιγά μη μας καλέσει, τόσα που της έχουμε σούρει εδώ μέσα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2013)

sarant said:


> Αν κάνει ημερίδα για τη μετάφραση ο Σύριζα; Η Νέα Δημοκρατία; Η Χρυσή Αβγή;


Τώρα μου το έκανες μήλα με πορτοκάλια, για να μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο. Θα μπορούσα να πω ότι θα διοργανώναμε ένα συνέδριο με έναν συντηρητικό οργανισμό που θα επιχειρηματολογούσε υπέρ του πολυτονικού και εμείς υπέρ του μονοτονικού. Αλλά με τη Χρυσή Αυγή τι κοινό να συζητήσουμε; Αν πρέπει να δέρνουν κάποιοι τους διερμηνείς των μεταναστών ή όχι; Άσε καλύτερα, μην τους βάζουμε και ιδέες...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2013)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχει η Χρυσή Αυγή και γιατί πρέπει να μπαίνει σε κάθε συζήτηση. Για ποιον λόγο να διοργανώσει ημερίδα για την μετάφραση;


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν θέλω να κάνω καταγγελίες εδώ και να πω πού *δεν* θα πάμε.


Μα έτσι κι αλλιώς έχω πει ότι υπάρχουν μέρη όπου *δεν* θα πηγαίναμε. Έχουμε φάει τα νιάτα μας εδώ επειδή το πού δεν θα πηγαίναμε δεν είναι το ίδιο με το πού δεν θα πήγαιναν άλλοι. Για το εύρος των αποκλεισμών έχουν γραφτεί 6.543 μηνύματα.


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μα έτσι κι αλλιώς έχω πει ότι υπάρχουν μέρη όπου *δεν* θα πηγαίναμε. Έχουμε φάει τα νιάτα μας εδώ επειδή το πού δεν θα πηγαίναμε δεν είναι το ίδιο με το πού δεν θα πήγαιναν άλλοι.


Οκ, αυτό αρκεί, και συμφωνώ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2013)

Nα επαναλάβω- και να γίνω κουραστική πάλι- ότι για τη συγκεκριμένη εκδήλωση δεν έχω καμία αντίρρηση γιατί είναι σχετική με τη θεματολογία του φόρουμ. Για εκδήλωση με τη ΧΑ (που παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτό είχα γράψει και το έκανα μετά Παναθηναϊκός), θα είχα εντονότατες αντιρρήσεις. 

Τώρα, αν πάμε στην υποθετική περίπτωση ότι αύριο έρχεται κάποιος οργανισμός και λέει μπράβο παιδιά, ωραίο φόρουμ η Λεξιλογία, να μας προτείνετε ένα μέλος να τον κάνουμε έμμισθο επίσημο εκπρόσωπο των άλλων μελών στον οργανισμό μας, με μισθό ένα εκατομμύριο ευρώ το μήνα. Θα πάει το ζήτημα σε ψηφοφορία στα μέλη (που θα τα εκπροσωπεί επίσημα και θα μιλάει εξ ονόματός τους ο εκπρόσωπος); Αν αντί για μισθό και θέση τα οφέλη είναι άλλα, π.χ. όποιος εμφανίζεται σαν εκπρόσωπος των μελών του φόρουμ θα έχει μια φορά το μήνα ιδιωτική ακρόαση με τον πρωθυπουργό ή ραντεβού με την Μις Κόσμος ή γκουρμέ γεύμα σε σικ εστιατόριο για τον εαυτό του και τρεις φίλους του ή θέσεις πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα στον τελικό του Ουέφα κλπ κλπ; Οι ερωτήσεις είναι ρητορικές. 

YΓ Περί Φέισμπουκ, Έλλη: σύμφωνα με τη Βίκι, το πρόγραμμα του Ζούκερμπεργκ άρχισε να λειτουργεί το Φεβρουάριο του 2004 και τον Απρίλιο του 2004 ιδρύθηκε η πρώτη εταιρία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2013)

SBE said:


> Οι ερωτήσεις είναι ρητορικές.


Ευτυχώς που είναι ρητορικές γιατί δεν είναι μόνο ρητορικές.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2013)




----------

